# Bike Park Wurmberg /Harz eröffnet



## deister50-15 (15. Juli 2009)

*Andere Zeitungen melden ähnliches ...Man darf gespannt sein!*

*Hier die Pressemiteilung von presse-niedersachsen.de*

*BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg eröffnet am 18. Juli 2009*

 Der Harz entwickelt sich zum Mountainbike-Mekka
Braunlage,  06.07.2009  |  Der Sommer wird heiß in Braunlage! Denn am 18. Juli 2009, wird hier eine neue Attraktion eröffnet. Der BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg geht mit drei Strecken an den Start. Als vierter und zukünftig größter Bikepark der Region ist der Wurmberg in Braunlage auch im Sommer ein attraktives Ziel für Sportler. Insgesamt sollen bis Herbst dieses Jahres sieben Abfahrten mit rund 20 Kilometern Gesamtlänge fertig gestellt werden.

Die Eröffnung des BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE verspricht ein Fest für Bikerfreunde. Ab 10 Uhr nimmt die Seilbahn ihren Betrieb auf und die ersten Strecken werden für die Gäste frei gegeben. Musik und interessante Vorführungen auf Zweirädern sorgen für Spannung und gute Laune. Zudem werden verschiedene Aussteller die neueste Technik für Mountainbikes vorstellen.

Mit Start am 18. Juli 2009 stehen in Braunlage drei Strecken zur Verfügung. Der große Übungsparcours an der Talstation dient Anfängern zum ersten Testen ihres Könnens und Fortgeschrittene zum warm fahren. Mit der Seilbahn werden Sportler und ihr Zweirad bequem auf die Spitze des 971 Metern hohen, höchsten Berges Niedersachsens befördert. Von dort stehen eine Downhill-Abfahrt über 3,5 Kilometer und eine Freeride-Abfahrt über 3,8 Kilometer zur Auswahl. Vier weitere Abfahrten, darunter auch Singletrail- und North Shore Strecken, werden in den folgenden Wochen fertig gestellt und dann direkt für Gäste frei gegeben. Bis zum Herbst sollen sieben Strecken eröffnet sein. Die Sportkarten für die Seilbahn sind ab 15 Euro (3 Stunden) erhältlich. Die eigentliche Nutzung der Strecken ist, wie in allen Harzer Bikeparks, kostenfrei.

Der Harz als beliebteste Bike-Region Norddeutschlands etabliert sich damit auch weiter zum Mekka für Mountainbiker. Denn die Bikeparks Hahnenklee, Schulenberg und Thale erfreuen sich bereits längerer Zeit großer Beliebtheit. Eine enge Kooperation der Parks wird angestrebt, so dass rabattierte Kombinationskarten für die Seilbahnen und Lifte angeboten werden und die Zielgruppe gemeinsam beworben wird.


----------



## FreefallRLC (15. Juli 2009)

Yay, erster. Nicht beim fahren aber beim post lol
Ne, kann´s auch kaum erwarten. Bin auf jeden Fall zur Eröffnung da. Selbst fahren; mal sehen ob das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deister50-15 (15. Juli 2009)

Wetterbericht sieht fürs WE schlecht aus!
Aber der Berg läuft uns ja nicht weg...
Werde unaufgefordert nachberichten!


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Juli 2009)

Wie wäre die aktuellen Threads im Thrüringen Forum und hier in Norddeutschland zu benutzten und nicht ständig neue Threads zu öffnen, 2 und ne eigene Benutzergruppe reichen doch wohl


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2009)

Moin,

ich hole den mal nach oben, denn heute ist offizielle Eröffnung des Bikeparks!!!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Timmö__ (19. Juli 2009)

Gibt es schon Bilder?


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Bilder?



Guckst Du hier:   http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/impressionen.php


----------



## Freefall_rlc (20. Juli 2009)

Oder hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376829&page=20&highlight=wurmberg


----------



## deister50-15 (20. Juli 2009)

Und wie isser denn nun, der neue Park ?
Lohnt sich die Anreise oder lieber wieder gleich nach Willingen / Winterberg?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

Also das Holzgedöhns sieht schon ´mal vielversprechend aus. Schaue ich mir im August an.


----------

